#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Looking for Buyer of Land to build a couple of houses, 4 km from downtown

## JoTango

looking for buyers! have 3 pieces of land, 133w, 67w & 76w. 4 kms from downtown Chiangmai in a small nice, quiet housing estate, off the main road. the pieces would be a good hobby if you are looking to build a couple of houses and selling them for some profit. I bought them in the early 90's, thinking that I will use it when I retire, but now, I am not sure if I will be coming to Thailand, so am hoping to sell them. They are nice pieces and would want them to go to someone who will take care of them.

----------


## jarne

you are selling out both in jomtienm and chang mai?

anyway

what prices do you have in mind?

----------


## JoTango

> you are selling out both in jomtienm and chang mai?
> 
> anyway
> 
> what prices do you have in mind?


Looking for 4 mil for jomtien and 3.5 mil for 3 pieces in chiang mai o.n.o. on offer. Need the fund to start a new life home. contactabel at 082 796 2993

----------

